# homemade MRP shakes



## njdevil13 (Mar 10, 2005)

anybody have a good homemade MRP shake recipes that taste decent? im in highschool and im not allowed to eat during classes. whats the best way to make the shake, put all the ingredients in a blender?


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 10, 2005)

njdevil13 said:
			
		

> anybody have a good homemade MRP shake recipes that taste decent? im in highschool and im not allowed to eat during classes. whats the best way to make the shake, put all the ingredients in a blender?


Depending on your goals: oats, ice, whey, fruit(berries, apple, peach, banana), natty pb or flax and your set.  Combine the amounts you need...blend the hell out of it and poof best tasting thing EVER! 

If you don't have a blender you can just toss some oats, whey, and flax/olive oil in a shaker and let it sit for a while.  This lets the oats soften up some and you can just chug it back with ease.

There are other variations with cottage cheese, tuna, milk, etc etc etc.  Really just toss a protein source, fat, and carb blend it and your fine.

My favorit was ice, 2 scoops whey, 1/2 cup cottage cheese, strawberries, 2tbl natty pb and blend.  Thats tasted like a cheat meal for me.


----------



## njdevil13 (Mar 10, 2005)

holy crap, that sounds reallllly good. thanks for the recipe!


----------



## vegman (Mar 10, 2005)

what is natty pb? I assume pb is for peanut butter, but what is natty?


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 10, 2005)

I use the same recipe but swap the fruit with ovaltine.  I got sick of the fruit ones long ago.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 10, 2005)

Natural Peanut Butter as opposed to Skippy Peanut Butter.


----------



## reg56 (Mar 10, 2005)

Everytime I try to make a shake with fruit in it, it ends up tasting like ass.


----------



## njdevil13 (Mar 10, 2005)

i think im gonna try some milk,ice, oats, chocolate whey, and maybe a couple slices of apple.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 10, 2005)

vegman said:
			
		

> what is natty pb? I assume pb is for peanut butter, but what is natty?


natty=natural...that skip shit just doesn't cut it!


----------



## njdevil13 (Mar 11, 2005)

deadbolt, the ingredients you gave me came out great! didnt even taste nasty or anything. next time ill need to blend it a lil more, there were still alot of chunks of oats.


----------



## crazy_enough (Mar 11, 2005)

I like chunks in my shakes!! Am I weird??

My fave is 40 g protein powder, vanilla FF yogurt, some ice, oats and frozen raspberries...My god that tastes awesome!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 11, 2005)

njdevil13 said:
			
		

> deadbolt, the ingredients you gave me came out great! didnt even taste nasty or anything. next time ill need to blend it a lil more, there were still alot of chunks of oats.


Try and put a touch of water and the oats first then blend that up...then add your ice and crush it a little, then comes everything else.  Comes out perfect every time!

You can get very creative with shakes and they taste awsome...create away and enjoy b/c its healthy lol.



			
				crazy_enough said:
			
		

> I like chunks in my shakes!! Am I weird??
> 
> My fave is 40 g protein powder, vanilla FF yogurt, some ice, oats and frozen raspberries...My god that tastes awesome!


I've tried that...its pretty good!!  But it doesn't beat my tuna and natty pb!!


----------



## Missfit4all (Mar 11, 2005)

Frozen Nanas and Plain Yogurt for Smoothies!!   It's cool how the frozen Nanas take the place of ice!  It stays COOL alright!    I figure i get my (protein) from the Yogurt and 1 c.Milk (no fat)?  I like how you guys R using PB for added Protein.  And can someone plz. tell me a little about the (Whey) what is it made from? how much protein is it? and do they sell it at the super market or Health food store?  Maybe i'll get some for that much needed Protein punch!!


----------



## vegman (Mar 11, 2005)

reg56 said:
			
		

> Everytime I try to make a shake with fruit in it, it ends up tasting like ass.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 12, 2005)

Missfit4all said:
			
		

> Frozen Nanas and Plain Yogurt for Smoothies!!   It's cool how the frozen Nanas take the place of ice!  It stays COOL alright!    I figure i get my (protein) from the Yogurt and 1 c.Milk (no fat)?  I like how you guys R using PB for added Protein.  And can someone plz. tell me a little about the (Whey) what is it made from? how much protein is it? and do they sell it at the super market or Health food store?  Maybe i'll get some for that much needed Protein punch!!


When you say nanas I take it you mean bananas....we ussually prefere ice because its easier LOL.  To many bananas = to much sugar.  I'm more of a strawberry kinda guy.

The PB is actually a form of essential fatty acids(efa's) that everyone needs.  Not really the best source of protein.

Whey is protein...this is where the main source of protein comes from in most of our shakes....sometimes cottage cheese is thrown in as well.  You can pick it up at any local health food store or vitamin shop.


----------



## Missfit4all (Mar 12, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> When you say nanas I take it you mean bananas....we ussually prefere ice because its easier LOL.  To many bananas = to much sugar.  I'm more of a strawberry kinda guy.



Thanks Deadbolt,  i am aware of Bananas being high in simple Carbs = too much sugar .....that's why i only eat 1 a day?    They're like "Potassium" sticks! --- Good Good stuff for the Muscles! I learned this in the hopsital i spent 2 whole months in from a Cell phone driver smashing into me "Head On"  breaking 5 of my bones. (BOTH me legs & BOTH me Arms!!)  Talk about Muscle Loss!!!  I was told by the docs and physical therapist for good repair 2 eat foods high in Potassium!!! Bananas being one of them.  Plus, Potassium cuts back on Muscle cramps!  Nana is  similar talk to Natty?  LOL!!   ...just JOSHIN' wichya' big guy!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 12, 2005)

Missfit4all said:
			
		

> Nana is  similar talk to Natty?  LOL!!   ...just JOSHIN' wichya' big guy!!!


   I like that!

Yea I love bananas but I need to stay away from to many...I could eat a truck load of em!.


----------



## Missfit4all (Mar 12, 2005)

RE:  Nana is similar talk to Natty? LOL!! ...just JOSHIN' wichya' big guy!!!


			
				DeadBolt said:
			
		

> I like that!



I'm glad U like that...it's good 2 laugh, the more the merrier!! LOL.


----------

